# Paw licking, always bad?



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

This is a pretty basic question. I remember hearing that licking/nibbling of the paws can be a sign of allergies. But, I'm wondering if it can also just be normal grooming behavior. Leila does this ocassionally (sometimes 1-2 times a day, sometimes not at all). She doesn't seem obsessive about it and licks for a few minutes (until the paw is all wet) and then stops and goes to do something else. I generally make sure her paws are wiped off after coming in from outside so I'm not worried about her ingesting anything bad, I just want to know if I should worry about potential allergy issues or not. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

my dolce does this too , not alot but occasionally ..


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

My Bianca used to lick and bite at her paws when she was a puppy. She had horrible staining on both her front paws. She was never diagnosed with allergies but I switched her food to Natural Balance Duck and Potatoe which is great for allergies and she stopped biting her paws about a week after the food switch. She's been on it ever since.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Both Chase and Oz lick their toes. Chase seems to do it when he needs a nail trim and Oz just grooms himself often. No red irritated skin so it is not an allergy.
When I had a Puli she would always have allergies at certain times of the year. Her paws, between her toes, were very red and warm. She got a shot during those times and was fine....don't remember what the Vet gave her.


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Sophie does that too  I think that it's a grooming thing because she will lick her paw pads too. She doesn't do it all of the time and she's not chewing (like Bailey, who has allergies, does).


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Hannah chews on her pawpads everytime she goes outside. I'm guessing she is either allergic to grass or hates to get her feet dirty. :huh:


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

I think a little bit of licking is okay and probably normal for some dogs. Dogs with allergies will lick and chew pretty often and for a few minutes usually. Lacy has some allergies and will lick and chew at her feet sometimes.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Never seen Pepper lick her paws before, but DH's Schnauzer does that to herself constantly and it leaves the ugliest red staining on all 4 of them. Poor thing, perhaps she has an allergy he should look into.


----------

